# Kronenbourg 1664



## j1gsaw (25/2/09)

*Has anyone got a K&K recipe for Kronenbourg? I could raddle up some grains if need be. cheers.*


----------



## MarkBastard (25/2/09)

This beer gave me the worst hangover I've ever had.


----------



## j1gsaw (25/2/09)

Was it a HB clone or bought Mark?
I love the stuff, bit pricey though, always gotta wait for D Murphys to get it on special, same as Hoegaarden.


----------



## MarkBastard (25/2/09)

Bought, in pints, on tap.

Probably had 10 pints, guess that didn't help hahahaha.

But yeah I can't drink it anymore.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (25/2/09)

Found this for you - Linky .

No idea if it is any good, let us know if you do make it!  

Cheers
DK


----------



## Adamt (25/2/09)

From when I've had it I've found it hard to differentiate it between other standard euro-lagers. Having said that, trying to replicate a euro-lager, or any commercial beer with any accuracy whatsoever is nigh on impossible with K&K. Hell, a proper clone is very difficult to pull off even when mashing.

Best you could possibly do is a very light kit base, maybe Coopers Cerveza or Pilsner, maybe a bag of BE2, or 500g DME and 500g dex, at least 2 packets of a quality lager yeast and good temperature control to keep the fermenter around 10-12C. If you can pull this off, don't expect Kronenberg, expect a nice beer.


----------



## brettprevans (25/2/09)

OT - i think someone said that 1664 is going to be BUL in Australia now. another import bites the dust.



DK said:


> Found this for you - Linky .


the guy recons 1664 and Hoegaarden are similar. He's off his tree.

recipe wise. Adamt is right. Euro lagers are sort of similar now. something like this (maybe diff hop profile) will get you there. sub the LDME for a can of Coopers Euro or something light. 
3.5kg Light LME 
200g Crystal Malt or carapils 
30g hallertau @ 60mins (bittering) 
25g hallertau @ 2mins (aroma) 
saflager yeast


----------



## Adamt (25/2/09)

He's referring to the Kronenbourg blonde (Blanc) which is a witbier.


----------



## brettprevans (25/2/09)

ah ok. didnt read the whole post. *cm2 climbs back in his box*.


----------



## j1gsaw (25/2/09)

Im always off my tree CM2... I meet a better class of ppl when i talk to myself..


----------



## Bribie G (25/2/09)

Used to drink it in the UK where it was a cut above the 3% swill that passed as lager back then. 

As a kit I would go a Canadian Blonde
Brew Improver 2 (Patience my little grasshopper this is going somewhere...  )

300g carapils steeped 
Boil the runnings with 25g of Strisselspalt hops which are the Alsace hops used in K. Available from sponsor. 
Boil 100g dex in with the runnings to improve hop extraction.

Fermentis s-23 yeast (oui, c'est Francaise) and ferment cold as possible, say 12 degrees.


French beers are sweetish, light and quite delicate compared to their robust German or Belgian counterparts over the border, which is why I would go genuine hops and fairly light on the maltiness, hence the Blonde and the BE2.

IMHO that's about as far as you could go with a kits n bits but AG would be a different story of course...

Happy brewing :icon_cheers:


----------



## gr3g0rian (31/12/14)

http://forum.norbrygg.no/threads/oppskrift-pa-1664-blanc.16140/page-4


----------



## Bribie G (31/12/14)

Great to see that Nordic brewers are using Brewmate .. good on ya.

Also good to see my choice of Strisselspalt was in the ball park those years ago.

Welcome gr3g0rian as well, how's the winter treating you up your way? Godt Nyttår


----------



## Danwood (31/12/14)

My ! How young you look in that previous post, BG !


----------



## fraser_john (1/1/15)

Bribie G said:


> Used to drink it in the UK where it was a cut above the 3% swill that passed as lager back then.
> 
> As a kit I would go a Canadian Blonde
> Brew Improver 2 (Patience my little grasshopper this is going somewhere...  )
> ...



I've made a couple of Euro lagers with the Strisselspalt and found it a wonderful hop for this style. Making another this w/e!


----------



## gr3g0rian (3/1/15)

Bribie G said:


> Great to see that Nordic brewers are using Brewmate .. good on ya.
> 
> Also good to see my choice of Strisselspalt was in the ball park those years ago.
> 
> Welcome gr3g0rian as well, how's the winter treating you up your way? Godt Nyttår


Hi no snow yet but had som days with - but now rain and windy. I just fell over the recipe when i was searching for a clone on that beer, and today i found one on Beersmiths homepage aswell. http://beersmithrecipes.com/viewrecipe/600585/kronenburg-1664-blanc


----------

